# F/S: Western/ Fisher Fleet Flex GM Wire Harness



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

For sale:

What would be known as harness part# 29048

HB3/HB4 Western/ Fisher Harness 28253
Comes with the 22413 grill plug harness also

For Chevy/ GMC Trucks - 
99-07 GMT800 Platforms

$75


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

If you would do $70 shipped to CT please pm me your PayPal info. Thx


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

It is sold. Shut it down


----------

